# chkdsk errors found



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

_my pc was freezing for like 10-15 seconds so_
*i veiwed event viewer than ran chkdsk*
Log Name: Application
Source: ESENT
Date: 06-06-2017 00:36:00
Event ID: 447
Task Category: Database Corruption
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Myntrius
Description:
svchost (1784) SRUJet: A bad page link (error -327) has been detected in a B-Tree (ObjectId: 14, PgnoRoot: 56) of database C:\WINDOWS\system32\SRU\SRUDB.dat (480 => 284, 483).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="ESENT" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">447</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>12</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-06-05T19:06:00.007699200Z" />
<EventRecordID>6127</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Myntrius</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
svchost
1784
SRUJet: 
-327
14
56
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SRU\SRUDB.dat
480
284
483
</EventData>
</Event>

*after chkdsk*

*
'' Attribute record (80, '' '') from file record segment 70AD is corrupt.

Errors found, chkdsk cannot continure in read only mode

then after that i did sfc/scannow

*
and windows resource protection found corrupt files and was unable to fix them


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What exactly are you asking about? How to repair the issues found?


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> What exactly are you asking about? How to repair the issues found?


my pc is freezing for like 10-15 seconds and gets back to normal


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You need to run chkdsk /r


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> You need to run chkdsk /r


i have got disk errors found in c since last week then it got fixed and it says again errors founds i will be doing schedule checkup on next restart but i have did it 2-3 times past week still the issue remains


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok don't bother then. You need to replace the drive ASAP. It may get to the point where It works ok one night and then the next morning ALL of your data , including the OS, is gone.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Ok don't bother then. You need to replace the drive ASAP. It may get to the point where It works ok one night and then the next morning ALL of your data , including the OS, is gone.


my driver got crrupted last month and everything wiped out and, i again installed OS on it and drovers but now as you can see driver errors


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Right, that's because the actual hard drive itself is going bad. Anytime you do a FRESH install of the OS and STILL have issues it's ALWAYS either a corrupted install media or a failed hardware component, in this case, your HDD.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Right, that's because the actual hard drive itself is going bad. Anytime you do a FRESH install of the OS and STILL have issues it's ALWAYS either a corrupted install media or a failed hardware component, in this case, your HDD.


okay you mean clean install of OS?? and iff the issue still exist i will change my HDD


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't even bother doing a clean install of the OS again. It's a waste of time. What you CAN do if you want , just to double check that it IS a dying hard drive is run a diagnostic on the hard drive itself.

Go to HERE and follow the instructions to make a bootable DVD/CD for testing the hard drive.

Then boot from the DVD/CD and run a through test on the HDD.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Don't even bother doing a clean install of the OS again. It's a waste of time. What you CAN do if you want , just to double check that it IS a dying hard drive is run a diagnostic on the hard drive itself.
> 
> Go to HERE and follow the instructions to make a bootable DVD/CD for testing the hard drive.
> 
> Then boot from the DVD/CD and run a through test on the HDD.


i havent did HDD check before so
*i downloaded a file from as u mentioned *

To obtain a copy of the FreeDOS kernel we used:

Download a copy of the source code from our website

*name as kernel* then extracted it, now i should make a* cd* of the *source or contents* in it?

under source there is *KE2035A* folder and under it *boot and other options*


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.seagate.com/files/www-co...tools/_shared/downloads/SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO

Use this link. Download it and burn it to a disc. either a CD or DVD


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> http://www.seagate.com/files/www-co...tools/_shared/downloads/SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO
> 
> Use this link. Download it and burn it to a disc. either a CD or DVD


i made a dvd


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Put the DVD into the computers disc drive and reboot the machine. When the beginning POST screen pops open, start tapping F12. Select DVD/CD drive as the boot device. You may need to use F10 or F8 or DEL even to access the boot settings.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Put the DVD into the computers disc drive and reboot the machine. When the beginning POST screen pops open, start tapping F12. Select DVD/CD drive as the boot device. You may need to use F10 or F8 or DEL even to access the boot settings.


i tried and it loaded and booted up windows

and i burned it via i went to dvd and selected burn and dropped iso i can can burn via daemon tools too


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

austinethics said:


> i tried and went booted up windows
> 
> and i burned it via i went to dvd and selected burn and dropped iso i can can burn via daemon tools too


in boot menu i seleced dvdrom and in bios too i changed selection


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

So after you changed boot menu to CD/DVD in BIOS after you start the computer did you see a prompt for "press any key to boot from CD/DVD"?


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> So after you changed boot menu to CD/DVD in BIOS after you start the computer did you see a prompt for "press any key to boot from CD/DVD"?


yes i did , and the dvd i made is alright??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

If you saw the prompt and you can boot from the dvd then it must be ok. Load the DVD program and run a full test , this will take many hours so let it run overnight.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> If you saw the prompt and you can boot from the dvd then it must be ok. Load the DVD program and run a full test , this will take many hours so let it run overnight.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> If you saw the prompt and you can boot from the dvd then it must be ok. Load the DVD program and run a full test , this will take many hours so let it run overnight.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> If you saw the prompt and you can boot from the dvd then it must be ok. Load the DVD program and run a full test , this will take many hours so let it run overnight.


still not booting from dvd


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> If you saw the prompt and you can boot from the dvd then it must be ok. Load the DVD program and run a full test , this will take many hours so let it run overnight.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What is the make, model number and service tag or serial number of your computer.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

austinethics, how did you put the SeaTools ISO onto the DVD? Did you simply drag and drop it? Or did you actually BURN it onto the CD? It needs to be BURNED so it has a bootable partition not simply "drag and drop" copied.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

i did the test here it is


metallica5456 said:


> austinethics, how did you put the SeaTools ISO onto the DVD? Did you simply drag and drop it? Or did you actually BURN it onto the CD? It needs to be BURNED so it has a bootable partition not simply "drag and drop" copied.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well that's confusing. Seatools says drive is good.

Now bone of these tests are 100% guaranteed, that's just how it is with hard drives. But I'd bet money you have software corruption at this point vs hardware corruption.

Is it an option for you to reinstall Windows, or at the least do a repair install? Do you have a Windows OS DVD?


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Well that's confusing. Seatools says drive is good.
> 
> Now bone of these tests are 100% guaranteed, that's just how it is with hard drives. But I'd bet money you have software corruption at this point vs hardware corruption.
> 
> Is it an option for you to reinstall Windows, or at the least do a repair install? Do you have a Windows OS DVD?


my computer crashed after it and i reinstalled windows few times, and after that i updated my graphic drivers

i did a clean install had blue screen error and autmatic repair loop too, but it working fine for now

i have windows in my pd


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

So you installed windows and all is fine, so far?


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> So you installed windows and all is fine, so far?


yes all is fine so far


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok hopefully it was just software corruption then and the reinstall fixed that. Keep in mind if you have any issues over the next month or so, then I would look at replacing the hard drive at that point.


----------



## austinethics (Jun 5, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> Ok hopefully it was just software corruption then and the reinstall fixed that. Keep in mind if you have any issues over the next month or so, then I would look at replacing the hard drive at that point.


i will see if i face same issues , and then if so i will replace my HDD


----------

